# NML 2-25 Lights, camera, trout



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

that 26"er is a pig!! congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif] and props to you for letting him go to fight another day


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dock hopping in the dark... ;D

Always interesting, either from the piscatorial aspect,
or the territorial homeowner growling and snarling.

We were off the water not long after you were, too hot!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome trip there bud, slam or no slam. Getting out there with your dad and catching fish too. Doesn't get any better than that. Dock light fishing is blast too and you don't need sunscreen.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> awesome trip there bud, slam or no slam. Getting out there with your dad and catching fish too. Doesn't get any better than that. Dock light fishing is blast too and you don't need sunscreen.


It sure works out good for us. Dad just turned 79 last month, so him and the heat don't mix to well. He sure put his share in the boat. I just need to pick him up a softer action combo to help his casting. He struggles with the 7-7.5ft fast action rods I normally use.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, that's great he still gets out there at that age. My wife is like that with the fast action outfits too, can't cast worth a crap, give her a noodly rod though and she's deadly accurate.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> wow, that's great he still gets out there at that age. My wife is like that with the fast action outfits too, can't cast worth a crap, give her a noodly rod though and she's deadly accurate.


So, so tempting. Wife, fast-action(read:stiff) rods. I can barely restrain myself. ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

lol, its been a while since she's seen fast action anything. ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> lol, its been a while since she's seen fast action anything.  ;D


Too funny. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, DF's erectile issues aside ;D, that was a great trip Jason! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] And a big congrats on the PB trout! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Well, DF's erectile issues aside ;D, that was a great trip Jason!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] And a big congrats on the PB trout!  [smiley=supercool.gif]


Thanks man. The big trout was just a bonus. 
Let me know when you're ready to give them a shot.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Get out and fish, that's what I need to do during my frequent bouts with insomnia. The photo of the trout's back is really cool.


----------

